# Source for Bontrager & Kona decals found



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

Gil, idoru here on MTBR, has sent me some Bontrager proofs he can reproduce. He has CX, Road Lite, Ti Lite and Race/Race Lite decals available. He also has all the Kona models on file from 1990~1999. The "low res" proofs he sent me look extremely clean and sharp.

This is the email from him.

I have attached the files I currently have on file, I also have Ti-lite decals, and Road Lite if you need these let me know and I will email you a proof.
<O</O<O
All decals are exact reproductions of the originals, in size and colour, they are professionally digitally printed and than laminated to protect from scratches and UV fading. This means they are in a single sheet and not made up of layers of vinyl, they are designed to be fitted over the final paint/lacquer coat on the frame, as the originals were.
<O</O<O
One of the advantages of them being reproductions is you can have whatever colour combination you wish, if you want exact colour matches you can supply CMYK/Pantone numbers and I will match as near as possible. The only think I would like you to note is due to the process of printing the silver is more of a grey colour, the same would go for Gold if you were to use it. The only way to truly reproduce metallic colours is to screen print them, again this is something I can do but I would require larger orders to make it viable.
<O</O<O
I am based in but can easily accept payment through Paypal and I am happy to post decals to the states, I charge 18 GBP, ~$36, per set plus carriage at cost. I only produce decals for the original owners of frames, I don't do bulk runs and flood ebay with them, this I don't agree with. I also have a passion for "retro" frames and know how hard it can be to get decals to finish a project off.

I hasten to add the files I sent your were very low res. This is mainly to avoid people easily copying the files, my originals are clean and sharp.

<OI'm in for a set of CX & square edge Race panels. If anyone would like to add anything let me know and perhaps he can run everything at the same time. Also, if you wish, you can have your panels shipped to me and I'll reship them within the US if this will reduce carrier costs.

</OLet me state, I haven't seen Gil's work yet but the proofs look really clean and I have no reason to believe his work isn't good. 

I'm also sure their may be others around that have these proofs. Gil is the first I've found that has the CX panels.

Just sharing the information.</O


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*finally!!*

i'll take a set of the OR's and a set of roadlite's. any chance of getting the old style (yellow lettering, silver paw print, no panel)? eta?


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

hollister said:


> i'll take a st of the OR's and a set of roadlite's. any chance of getting the old style (yellow lettering, silver paw print, no panel)? eta?


Yeah, the old ones, like you said with no slant to the writing, right? I actually want three different sets. The last two aren't among his proofs so we would have to see if he were willing to do them.

square race
old MTB
old cx

I gotta think colors for the race but I'm in for that at the very least.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*teaser*

like this.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

hollister said:


> like this.


Nice. Who's bike is that?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> Nice. Who's bike is that?


mine gonna post more pics when its finished


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

hollister said:


> mine gonna post more pics when its finished


what is that fork??????

and Im gonna do a set of square edge too I need like 2 sets for me. Thanks for sharing!!! Great Info.


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

Boy named SSue, is the top proof what you're looking for? I just sent this to Gil.


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

Williwoods said:


> what is that fork??????
> 
> and Im gonna do a set of square edge too I need like 2 sets for me. Thanks for sharing!!! Great Info.


No problem. What color scheme are you looking for?


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

hollister said:


> mine gonna post more pics when its finished


I need to see more of that bike!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The blue and white one seems to be missing a paw print.


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> The blue and white one seems to be missing a paw print.


Doh, you're right. That wasn't one of Gil's by the way, I had that. I'll see if he has the correct panel.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*this will take me some time*



HoSS said:


> I need to see more of that bike!


got a no logo ck on it now and pulled the stem, there's still a lot of stuff i need to finish it.......


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

HoSS said:


> Boy named SSue, is the top proof what you're looking for? I just sent this to Gil.


Actually, the ones on the bike hollister posted are one of the ones I am looking to get.

I don't have a good picture of them but the old cx look like this. I do have the bike so I can take a good picture.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

hollister said:


> got a no logo ck on it now and pulled the stem, there's still a lot of stuff i need to finish it.......


I've got a brazed bonty as my far back burner project as well. I've slowly been collecting bits for it but doing it right on a budget is slow.

Cool bike. What's the deal with the fork? Is it a one-off or a very old bonty rigid?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> I've got a brazed bonty as my far back burner project as well. I've slowly been collecting bits for it but doing it right on a budget is slow.
> 
> Cool bike. What's the deal with the fork? Is it a one-off or a very old bonty rigid?


too slow..............

its a very old bonty, how old? still checking on that.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

hollister said:


> too slow..............
> 
> its a very old bonty, how old? still checking on that.


It's the old, original cyclocross crown. I've got 2 or 3 of those crowns laying around in my garage somewhere, just been hoping to find some blades for 'em. I'm down for a set of old square edge Race decals. LMK how and when you wanna do this and I'll be thinking about colors. I assume the square edge decals will be coming with the seat tube panel as well, right?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

jack lantern said:


> It's the old, original cyclocross crown.


yup, very interesting legs. steel legs bonded to an aluminum uppers. rumor has it this was the first FB cross bike with these forks.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

hollister said:


> i'll take a set of the OR's and a set of roadlite's. any chance of getting the old style (yellow lettering, silver paw print, no panel)? eta?


The digital decals are great for the detail (can not easily get fine details and tight registration in cut vinyl) and panels. Will not get any metallics (silver).


----------



## idoru (Jan 14, 2004)

Guys, thanks for the interest

Trying to work out the easiest way to do this, if Hoss is happy to divide them up I will send one batch, however if he would rather people order direct from me that’s fine.

We will let you know as soon as we have agreed

In the meantime I will find the files for the full square decals, including the seat tube decal and also the Ti-lite and Road Lite decal sets. If there are enough people requiring silver decals I may well Screen Print a run to give you a truer silver colour.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

this is great. i need several sets of decals. 

i need set for my CX, two sets of blue square panels, a set of grey ones for my Race Lite. im sure there are probably some more im forgetting too. im jumping up and down with excitement right now. :rockon:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

another vote for silver.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Not knowing the quality of the decals make the decision to buy additional sets harder.

Both my SS and CX need decals. The edges on both are peeling up. If the repros were indistinguishable from the originals I'd definitely be interested in buying two sets, and possibly more (for future use). Being unsure, it's hard to commit to more than one set without seeing them first.

I'm much more interested in higher quality decals, then low quality ones to replace my current decals.


----------



## cdeger (Jan 18, 2004)

*Anybody interested ...*

... in ORIGINAL square type decals might send me a message.

Blue-white and blue-silver are left from the stuff KB sent overseas


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'd be in for a set of square panels HoSS. Keep me/us posted if it pans out.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

Pretty soon there will be square paneled Bontragers all over the trails again. It'll be a 1990 flashback, better start growing my hair out again :thumbsup:


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

HoSS said:


> Boy named SSue, is the top proof what you're looking for? I just sent this to Gil.


I need those blue white square ones


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

All right boys and girls, I have a list of everyone that contacted me via email, pm or posted in this thread. Gil is working up the carrier costs to the US and I'll post that when I get it. If you wish to have him ship direct to you that's cool. I will ship from the states for actual USPS Priority fees. Doesn't matter to me.

I'll give everybody through the weekend to decide what you want and I'll follow up with you to confirm the orders next week. I will also post the proofs so everybody will know in advance what you'll be getting.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

jack lantern said:


> It'll be a 1990 flashback, better start growing my hair out again :thumbsup:


To be really period correct with that 1990 bike, continue on with your normal haircuts, but only in the front. Dont let the barber touch the hair on the back of the head.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> To be really period correct with that 1990 bike, continue on with your normal haircuts, but only in the front. Dont let the barber touch the hair on the back of the head.


Hmmmm.....the mullet, eh? That's a big commitment. Better get my hands on a period correct Chevy Cavalier to complete the look.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

jack lantern said:


> Hmmmm.....the mullet, eh? That's a big commitment. Better get my hands on a period correct Chevy Cavalier to complete the look.




I always thought the T-top IROCs went well with a nice mullet.


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

HoSS said:


> All right boys and girls, I have a list of everyone that contacted me via email, pm or posted in this thread. Gil is working up the carrier costs to the US and I'll post that when I get it. If you wish to have him ship direct to you that's cool. I will ship from the states for actual USPS Priority fees. Doesn't matter to me.
> 
> I'll give everybody through the weekend to decide what you want and I'll follow up with you to confirm the orders next week. I will also post the proofs so everybody will know in advance what you'll be getting.


This works for me too. I e-mailed and pm'd Gil but got no response so put me on the list for one set of CX decals in the original colors.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I always thought the T-top IROCs went well with a nice mullet.


Too expensive for the average small-town Washingtonian. Nope, the 4dr Cavalier / Celebrity with the trunk lock ripped out...:thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

HoSS said:


> I will also post the proofs so everybody will know in advance what you'll be getting.


would really help an indecisive fellow like me


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I always thought the T-top IROCs went well with a nice mullet.


Keep in mind this was the era when Dodge made convertable pickups. A favorite among mulleted bikers due to the ability to carry bikes in the back.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> Keep in mind this was the era when Dodge made convertable pickups.


get a sawzall, do it yer self.


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Ahhh the mullet - business up front and a party out the back.

Hoss - you also mentioned Kona decals in your title. What years are available?


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

el-cid said:


> This works for me too. I e-mailed and pm'd Gil but got no response so put me on the list for one set of CX decals in the original colors.


Hmmm, I can't find an either. They probably went where all my socks go. Anyhoo I have you down for a set of the CX panels. :thumbsup:


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

top_ring said:


> Ahhh the mullet - business up front and a party out the back.
> 
> Hoss - you also mentioned Kona decals in your title. What years are available?


I'll defer to Gil on this one. Gil??


----------



## idoru (Jan 14, 2004)

Top_ring, you should have mail :~)


----------



## idoru (Jan 14, 2004)

el-cid, tried to mail you but your mail box is full, will try again later


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I always thought the T-top IROCs went well with a nice mullet.


You mean like yours (both mullet and IROC)?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You mean like yours (both mullet and IROC)?


Yes, scroll down here, Im the Camaro Mullet guy:

http://www.mulletlovers.com/regular_men4.html


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

idoru said:


> el-cid, tried to mail you but your mail box is full, will try again later


Gil, it's clear now. Thanks.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

So speaking of decals I have a somewhat trivial question regarding color. In the chevron style there is obviously the white panel w/colored stripes & letters and then there is the grey panel version. Anyone know if there is any significance to this....year, model, or ? Not concerned with the later Privateer versions, just the white or grey panel versions.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

update?


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

*Update *- I have two samples coming, CX and square edge Race/Race Lite panels, which should arrive early next week. I'll compare them to some originals I have and post the results w/ some pics. If all looks good, I'll post the spreadsheet with everyone's requests and go from there.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

HoSS said:


> *Update *- I have two samples coming, CX and square edge Race/Race Lite panels, which should arrive early next week. I'll compare them to some originals I have and post the results w/ some pics. If all looks good, I'll post the spreadsheet with everyone's requests and go from there.


Any samples to post yet? I'm chompin' at the bit


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing. What's up?


----------



## idoru (Jan 14, 2004)

I sent several sample out via Airmail the week before Christmas, I realise there will be some delay over the Christmas period but he should have received them by now

Any news at your end Hoss?


----------



## phoenixinflames (Dec 20, 2006)

I need decals for my Hei Hei that you can see in the vintage ti bikes - thread.
Any chance you can help me out, Idoru?


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

idoru said:


> I sent several sample out via Airmail the week before Christmas, I realise there will be some delay over the Christmas period but he should have received them by now
> 
> Any news at your end Hoss?


Sorry for the delay in posting. Decals arrived last weekend and the initial review is they look good. I haven't had time to compare them to some originals I have. I hope to get to that this weekend. I'll post pics for everyone to see.

Look for an update soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

Cool. Keep us updated, I still need a set of CX decals.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

HoSS said:


> Look for an update soon. :thumbsup:


im lookin...........


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

Any chance that someone can still get decals made? My Bontrager stable doubled this week, and now I need 2 sets of decals. Is anyone making road decals yet?


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry to bring an old thread back from the dead, but is anyone still making these?


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

No one I know... I emailed the guy on here who was selling them, but no answer.


----------



## idoru (Jan 14, 2004)

Guys,

I can only apologise for the huge delay with this project, however this is possibly for your benefit as the quality of the decals has improved recently due to the purchase of a better quality printer.

I will review any enquiries this weekend and get back to any interested parties with a proof and price including carriage as soon as possible.

If you are interested in a set please let me know which three colour combination you are looking for and also if you require the diagonal decals or the original square ones, in this case a frame size would also help

Maybe best emailing me direct of you require a quick response ~ [email protected]


----------

